# AMD announces a 5GHz microprocessor



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

On Tuesday, Advanced Micro Devices announced the AMD FX-9590, the first 5GHz microprocessor for the PCat a time, unfortunately, when even PC enthusiasts care little about the processors clock speed.

The new eight-core 5GHz FX-9590 and 4.7GHz FX-9370 feature AMDs latest Piledriver architecture, which was designed to allow higher clock speeds. They also come unlocked, which means that end users are free to push their clock speeds and voltage levels even higher. but with the risk that the chips may overheat.

AMD did not say what the new chips would cost, although the company has tended to charge several hundred dollars for its premium processors. Consumers wont be able to buy the chips directly at least not at launch, as AMD will supply them to system integrators like Maingear, which will build them into high-end boutique gaming PCs.

More


----------

